

Ask HN: Finding a team for a hackathon? - woodtrail

I'll be attending my first hackathon next week, but the rules require that programmers work in teams of 3.<p>The hackathon page says that there will be a few hours to form teams before the event starts.<p>I'm wondering if that usually works. I don't know anyone in the area, and I'm not sure if it's a good idea to show up without a team.
======
colinloretz
It is very likely that you will not be the only person to show up to the event
by yourself. If they have set ahead some time for forming teams then that is a
great opportunity to meet new developers/designers/etc to work with.

I've participated in and hosted a number of hackathons and I always see
organic teams for at the event. It will help if you can convey to potential
teammates that you can plug into a team well IE: knowledge in a
language/tech/skillset and knowing how to use version control, etc.

Not all hackathons are the same but they are a lot of fun and a great
opportunity to learn new things and meet new people. Have fun and good luck!

------
skram
I'd definitely suggest trying to find a team ahead of time. The events that
I've been to have always had several people without a team but it isn't until
the event gets going that people start talking and working together. I think
most organizers do not do enough to try to counteract the awkwardness people
have when meeting for the first time.

It wasn't a hackathon, but I found my current colleagues for a challenge.gov
app challenge through twitter search (one guy tweeted seeing if any of his
followers knew a specific API and I responded) -- now we are in business
together.

------
RDDavies
Which hackathon?

~~~
woodtrail
Talking about the Cleanweb LA hackathon. If anyone wants to get together for
it, email me at davidwong.xc@gmail.com.

